# Working on steep roofs



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2012)

Wonder if anyone has any tricks/techniques for working on steep roofs (unwalkable)? I know all the usuals such as peak hooks, roof jacks, ladder from ground at roof angle, couch cushions. Any other ideas I haven't mentioned?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

any room on site and in the budget for a lift?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2012)

Not currently working on a steep roof. It's just something I always worry about every year. Just checking to see if there are any better ideas out there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Add the lift to your list and you pretty much covered my list of alternatives.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Chicken ladder, harness and rope. I have even tied a pick to the chicken ladder to either scaffold ing or ladder jack. Ps I painted in VT and now 20 years in northern lower MI. So a pick is a plank depending on where you are from.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Rusty-You basically covered it. You could try a jet-pack


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Tire innertube around the waist.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

High Stepper work boards platforms....these things have saved my a$$, I have 2 they can be hooked together and/or have a brace to mount on the roof. Great for when you have to be in the same spot cutting in.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Just got done a job where I had to paint trim at a difficult location and used a pivit and ladder.









The pivit has good traction but may need to shoot some screws for added safety.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

scottjr said:


> Just got done a job where I had to paint trim at a difficult location and used a pivit and ladder.
> 
> View attachment 10796
> 
> ...


extension ladder with hooks might be easier. I would consider that.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> extension ladder with hooks might be easier. I would consider that.


I had an extension ladder with ladder hook up on the roof so I could position the pivit. The peak was too high to reach just from standing on the roof.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

roofing brackets with plank boards works pretty well.But you need as well ladder leg stabilizers


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

What we have done on that situation (picture) I put a chicken ladder on roof (has hook on top') then put extension ladder on wall with a ladder jack, then put pick from ladder to chicken ladder, tie pick to chicken ladder. I have even put a small extension ladder on the pick. I would also have a harness and rope for back up.what we do for a buck.


----------

